
Show HN: Extension stats – extension count watcher for VSCode, Sublime, and Atom - yukaii
https://yukaii.tw/extension-stats
======
yukaii
Hi I'm Yukai, the author of extension stats.

It's a simple dashboard that watch extension count of 3 popular editors
nowadays.

It's built with [just-dashboard][[https://kantord.github.io/just-
dashboard/](https://kantord.github.io/just-dashboard/)], which generate d3
graph with plain json/yaml format data. I wrote crawler to generate json, and
use just-dashboard to draw the history graph.

It has been almost 1 year now since I collect these data. You can see how
VSCode's extension community bypass Atom in 2018, and its growing momentum.

Hope you guys like it :)

The source code is on Github ([https://github.com/Yukaii/extension-
stats](https://github.com/Yukaii/extension-stats))

------
pmestha
Seems cool. Why don't you watch languages & celebrities? Might catch
audiences.

